# 2014 Quickie haunt



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

I shall call 2014 the haunt after the move. Lets hope I can post this correctly 






There is an advantage to renting an older home. It all ready has that lived in look


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work. Love the spookie with babes in the window!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like all the skellies hanging out in the trees and that reaper/ghostie guy who was in the window that had the strobe.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Nice job! I can't believe you pulled that off in the midst of a move. I guess you are right, where there's a will, there's a way!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Way to go!
Nice job


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Sometimes the quickie haunts end up being the most fun!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

matrixmom said:


> Sometimes the quickie haunts end up being the most fun!


:jol:I concur...quickies are quickies...but not always bad....


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wow whispers you really pulled that off nicely! I especially adore your man eating plant! The creepy Skelli with the doll/baby in the window is nice too.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice, Misti! I like the JOL's and your porch looks great with the webs.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Feb 13, 2015)

Nicely done.


----------

